

Why can't we talk about IQ? - newnewnew
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/08/opinion-jason-richwine-95353.html

======
ekm2
Did research on the genetic basis of IQ stop with Jensen and Murray's _Bell
Curve_?Every proponent of this view always names this two figures without
mentioning more recent findings.

